# 4601 Gold Spike false allegations of failure to return packages



## Side Hustle (Mar 2, 2017)

Over the last 2 days I have received emails from support accusing me of not returning undelivered packages to the warehouse (4601 Gold Spike Fort Worth) at the end of my blocks. Of course that is absolutely untrue. The only thing I can think of is the blue vests are not scanning them in as returned any more or have overlooked it for the last 2 days for some reason. As the Gold Spike delivery partners know, the only process for returning packages is to drive into Lane 13 and leave your returned packages on the Flex returns cart. There is no check in when we return the packages.

Anyone else having this problem? I am worried about being deactivated over these false reports.


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

I stole your packages off those return carts. 

That's why I like returning packages to a person that scans them in right away.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

Stay out of lane 13. Don't ask how I know.


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

https://uberpeople.net/threads/bot-question.165612/

We're all glad you're back to create another thread and for others to keep out.


----------

